# [EVDL] EVs4sale: Triumph-Spitfire, Myers-NMG, Dune-Buggy, MG, Tercel, Solectria-Citiv



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

$17000 87 Ford-Escort 60+mi-range 160Ah-Li-ion-batts BMS Eureka,CA 2010-09-23
http://humboldt.craigslist.org/cto/1969989221.html


$14500 Custom-built 70mi-range 60mph-topspd Manhattan,NY 2010-09-27
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/1976787439.html


$9900 Myers-NMG [email protected] 1st-off-the-ferry Port-Charlotte,NC 2010-09-26
http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/cto/1974624614.html


$8500 97 Hyundai-Accent 112V 65mph-topspd 30+mi-range Bay-City,MI 2010-09-15
http://annarbor.craigslist.org/cto/1956127599.html


$7900 53 MG 72V Prescott-Valley,AZ 2010-09-20
http://prescott.craigslist.org/cto/1963720280.html


$7000 98 Mitsubishi-EclipseRS 72V 40mi-range 60mph-ts Delavan,WI 2010-10-02
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Mitsubishi-Eclipse-RS-All-Electric-Car-Low-Miles-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem230a6b0decQQitemZ150498643436QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks


$5000 Dune-Buggy VW-front IRS-suspn needs-work Douglasville,GA 2010-09-21
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/1966828353.html


$5000 94 Toyota-Tercel 72V 20mi-range Norridgewock,ME 2010-09-20
http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/1963690950.html


$4200 93 SOLECTRIA-GEO 4600MI AirCond needs-work HANOVER,VA 2010-10-01
http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/1983810684.html


$4000/BO 78 Triumph-Spitfire 144V needs-work W-Springfield,MA 2010-10-01
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/1983758005.html


$3500 83 Mitsubishi-Cordia 120V 20mi-range Superior,AZ 2010-10-02
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Makes-Cordia-Plug-in-Electric-Car-Mitsubishi-conversion-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem1c15cef352QQitemZ120624968530QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks


$2900 98 Solectria-Citivans/stepvans AC-motor Boston,MA 2010-10-08
http://cgi.ebay.com/solectria-electric-vehicle-ev-stepvan-w-built-incharger-/260670457717?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb12b8775


EVs4sale: Solectria-GEO,Force,Saturn,Isuzu,S-10,Jet,Mazda 2010-09-19
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVs4sale-Solectria-GEO-Force-Saturn-Isuzu-S-10-Jet-Mazda-tp2545722.html


http://austinev.org/evtradinpost/





_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

